# is a ruger m77 mark 2 all-weather a good gun



## HuntermanTee

i just got a ruger m77 mark 2 all-weather wensday.i am not sure about the accuracy though.i have herd that they are built like tanks and it is sexy,thats y i got it. any comments on this rifle THANKS


----------



## Trapper62

I have shot the M77 for over 35 years now and do not have a single complaint - other than I don't own enough of them! My .270 is the old style Ruger that I bought in 1973 and still shoot it as my main big game rifle. I own a variety of M77 rifles and one M77 RSI w/ the Manlicker (sp) stock in a .243 - it is a tack driver.

But remember the gun will only shoot as good as the person behind it! I have not purchased any with all-weather stocks as I am partial to wood stocks, guess I like the feel and look of wood?

I have shot 100 gr. bullets, 130 gr. bullets and 150 gr. bullets - very happy with the results from all 3. These are all handloads though not factory purchased loads. I like spitzer style bullets in the 100 and 130 gr., but my preferred bullet is the 150 gr. Sierra Grand Slam. They hold together, shoot accurately, and perform!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Bore.224

Had one in my hands yestarday at the gun shop! Fell in love with it, it was chambered in .204 Ruger!!! Gotta get it , sorry cant comment on how it shoots yet but if it shoots half as good as it looks that would be great.


----------



## SDHandgunner

I have been shooting Ruger M77's since about 1978 or 1979. I have had many over the years and the Ruger M77 is indeed my FAVORITE RIFLE of all.

While I have had some of the Tang Safety and the newer MKII versions, my preference is for the newer MKII Stainless-Synthetic versions. I currently have two of the Stainless-Synthetic versions, a .223 and a .243. Both have had the triggers tuned, the barels free floated, and the bore hand lapped followed by a proper break in process (all done by yours truly). I have found that these little things and a diet of the proper ammo for the particular Rifle / Cartridge and the Ruger M77 will reward you with nice little clusters of holes in your targets.

I sure wish Ruger wouldn't have dropped the WSM line of Cartridges as I kind of had my heart set on a Ruger KM77RFP MKII Stainless-Synthetic in either 7mm WSM or .300 WSM.

If your Stainless-Synthetic Ruger shoots half as good as mine do I am sure you'll be pleased.

Larry


----------



## ruger1

I can't say enough about Ruger M77s. I love them, however everytime I pick one up, it goes straight to the gun smith before I bring it home. I've never shot a ruger with a good trigger pull. Ruger likes their heavy trigger pulls. I've reset all of my triggers, if not replaced them.


----------



## SDHandgunner

ruger1 said:


> I can't say enough about Ruger M77s. I love them, however everytime I pick one up, it goes straight to the gun smith before I bring it home. I've never shot a ruger with a good trigger pull. Ruger likes their heavy trigger pulls. I've reset all of my triggers, if not replaced them.


I actualy found instructions on the net on how to tune the Ruger 77MKII's non adjustable triggers. I have probably tuned over 2 dozen over the years and have come to the conclusion it is a very good trigger design, just not finished by the factory how I would like them to be. In todays world of law suits and such I can understand why they leave the factory like they do. Besides they are very easily tuned to a super crisp trigger pull. I have the trigger on my Ruger K77/22VBZ .22 LR that I use for Target Shooting super crisp right at 2 pounds and in all the years I have shot this gun it has never given me the slightest hint of trouble.

Most of my centerfire M77 MKII's have the triggers tuned to a super crisp 2 1/2 pounds.

Larry


----------



## xdm40

SDHandgunner said:


> ruger1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say enough about Ruger M77s. I love them, however everytime I pick one up, it goes straight to the gun smith before I bring it home. I've never shot a ruger with a good trigger pull. Ruger likes their heavy trigger pulls. I've reset all of my triggers, if not replaced them.
> 
> 
> 
> I actualy found instructions on the net on how to tune the Ruger 77MKII's non adjustable triggers. I have probably tuned over 2 dozen over the years and have come to the conclusion it is a very good trigger design, just not finished by the factory how I would like them to be. In todays world of law suits and such I can understand why they leave the factory like they do. Besides they are very easily tuned to a super crisp trigger pull. I have the trigger on my Ruger K77/22VBZ .22 LR that I use for Target Shooting super crisp right at 2 pounds and in all the years I have shot this gun it has never given me the slightest hint of trouble.
> 
> Most of my centerfire M77 MKII's have the triggers tuned to a super crisp 2 1/2 pounds.
> 
> Larry
Click to expand...

Larry,
Can you post the link to where the instructions are for tuning these triggers?
I am considering a .22-250 in a M77 MarkII Laminated Target etc... and the only thig stopping me is the trigger. I love the look and feel of these guns and everything I read and hear about them is good except the factory trigger. Being a huge Remington 700 fan I love the adjustability of the Remington trigger. I would love to own one of these Rugers though. If you could post the thread for the trigger work I would probably get the gun
Thanks, :sniper: 
Brad


----------



## headshot

Ruger makes an exceptional rifle. The only drawback is the internal magazine. I prefer a detachable, but to each his own.


----------



## bigbuck144

i shoot a m77 mark 11 .243 and its is my favorite!


----------



## alleyyooper

I have two of the older M77's one a 243 tang safty and the other 220 swift.
I like them both real well. Still like the simple triggers on my Remington 700's better.

Rugar trigger site.
http://www.centerfirecentral.com/77trigger.html

 Al


----------



## NDTerminator

I haven't had any luck with a single M77 I've owned in 30 years. unlike my Model 700's, Tikkas, and Savages (no longer have any Savages) I could never get a sporter weight barrelled M77 to give me anything other than mediocre to poor accuracy, and every one was inconsistent. So being, I gave up on them.

Several years ago I had a conversation with a Ruger VP in regard to a problem Ruger I was trying to get fixed (the last I owned or ever will). When I told him of my tribulations with the M77 over the years, he advised flat out that the M77 was designed with the "average" hunter in mind, so was never meant to produce better than "acceptable" hunting accuracy.

Considering most any Remington, Tikka, or Savage, with a load it likes, will deliver consistent MOA accuracy out of the box, I found this carefully worded statement (in my profession, we refer to this sort of thing as a Spontaneous Utterance) extremely informative.

Too bad, as I've always liked the M77 design & lines, particularly when they still had tang safties (I hate wing safeties)...

On the positive side, I've heard that the new Hawkeye model is a big improvement over prior M77's, but I'm not a gambler so based on my past experiences I'm not laying down the cash to find out...


----------



## trophyhill

i love my ruger m77 7mm. ive killed 9 deer in 12 years with it. the last 5 running. last year full run at 300 yards with winchester supreme balistic red tip 140gr bullet. whatever you do, put a good scope on it. i put a leupold 4x12 on mine that cost as much as the gun. no longer a challenge for these mule deer so im tryin bowhunting this year for the first time. 82nd airborne. enjoy your ruger, its the last rifle you will ever want to own


----------



## Ron Gilmore

I have owned a few Ruger rifles and my wife is currently shooting an older model with the Tang safety in a 30--06! This rifle will flat out shoot factory or hand loads very well. My .270 was average at best regardless of factory or hand loads as well as the 7mm Mag I had.

Down side of the older models was the fact that you have to put the rifle in the fire position to unload it. I was not impressed with the M77-II at all. Tried a couple in 30-06 and both patterned more than you would call them groups. Credit to the Gun Shop in Madison where I had bought them. They took both back with no hesitation.

Have had the trigger tuned on the wifes rifle but still has more creep than I want!

Seems to be that the good ones will shoot the eye out of a nat at 200 yards and the poor ones are just that poor. Like NDT I have heard very good things from guys who have purchased the Hawkeye model and may look at one, but for the same money one can buy the HOWA in the Vanguard or S&W etc.. and have a very good shooter that will provide accuracy equal to any other rifle for the same money or less!


----------



## deerslayer80

Got one in a 280 and I absolutely love it. It's normally my primary gun when I go on my hunts. The only reason it's not always my choice is because I have to many guns to just use one.

I would have to say that I wouldn't trade my Ruger 77 for anything. I've have awesome memories with that gun and it's taken it's fair share of whitetails.


----------



## Bernie P.

I recently added another Ruger to the fold.Here's a pic-







This ones the Hawkeye in .280 with a Leupold VX-III 2.5-8.


----------

